# Corsair Scimitar Elite compatibility issues



## Woden (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello, I have recently decided to choose FreeBSD for my development project, I require the use of this particular mouse for the entire project and it is a shame if it is not to work, I really wish to use and learn this system.

May help be provided on the setting up of it? If there are no drivers how may I request that they are developed or if need be, develop them myself? This is of paramount importance to this project and I would appreciate any help even if it involves a little work on my part. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Woden (Aug 11, 2021)

I need to expand that this works as a normal functioning mouse after reconnecting it however the buttons on the left of it have no function it seems. They should, when pressed output the pressed number, like a keyboard yet they don't. Now then, it's further clear that I don't necessarily require that they function this way, I merely require the ability to read the input from the buttons of the mouse in some sort of C or C++ program so another option is guiding me towards the documentation to deal with such things. Thank you again.


----------



## PMc (Aug 11, 2021)

Woden said:


> I need to expand that this works as a normal functioning mouse


So the mouse actually works? Fine.



Woden said:


> after reconnecting it however the buttons on the left of it have no function it seems. They should,


No they shouldnt. We dont dial phone numbers on the mouse.

But you can certainly code a necessary driver if you need it. You could start by looking into another driver for other mouses for another OS, ratbag.


----------



## Woden (Aug 11, 2021)

PMc said:


> No they shouldnt. We dont dial phone numbers on the mouse.


We do however because this particular mouse is a mouse with numerical buttons, you know, one of those mmorpg mice.





That wasn't particularly helpful and I don't know why you felt the need to respond, especially in such an obnoxious way. Anyway, the mouse is not functioning properly since 12 of its buttons are not functioning correctly, no need to be snarky. I'm sure there's some roleplaying club somewhere you can stink up where that attitude is commonplace, why respond? Some of us have wives, children and lives to fulfill beyond sitting at a computer all day. Such elitism speaks of internal projection and I'm sure your life is going dandy with an attitude like that.

Anyway, on topic, maybe someone else can help direct me to how I should go about accessing these buttons? The mouse is evidently not working correctly and a qualified solution is appreciated.


----------



## PMc (Aug 11, 2021)

Woden said:


> We do however because this particular mouse is a mouse with numerical buttons, you know


Yeah figured that one out - that's why I was saying I prefer to use the keys on my telephone handset.



Woden said:


> That wasn't particularly helpful and I don't know why you felt the need to respond, especially in such an obnoxious way.


I think I put you on the best track, ratbag.



Woden said:


> Anyway, the mouse is not functioning properly since 12 of its buttons are not functioning correctly, no need to be snarky.


Yes, that's the problem with people, nowadays. Isolated with your gadgets, you are lacking social feedback and balance, and so get ever more selfish and demanding and sociopathic. And then they immediately become offensive whenever their selfishness is not pampered enough.
When we ran our first Berkeley, we were thankful when it finally booted at all! And when I looked at my first Cdrom of FreeBSD-2.1.6, I got tears in my eyes when I contemplated how many man-hours of engineering were this-way given to me for free.
But nowadays people come along with some gameboy-gadget stuff, which then actually does work just fine as the tool that is normally attached to a computer (a two-button mouse), and  they dare to complain that on Berkekey the Gaming stuff would not work properly out-of-the-box.
Why should it? Who should bother to code such?

So if you really think that mouse is "not functioning correctly", could you kindly copy the part of the warranty sheet/packaging/whatever where the manufacturer has stated "works with FreeBSD"? Because, only with that one could investigate what was done by the manufacturer to make it work.


----------



## Woden (Aug 11, 2021)

PMc said:


> Yeah figured that one out - that's why I was saying I prefer to use the keys on my telephone handset.
> 
> 
> I think I put you on the best track, ratbag.
> ...


cool story bro


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2021)

A lot of these "fancy" mice require additional drivers and software to map those extra buttons. Which has typically not been ported to FreeBSD. A "standard" USB mouse only defines a couple of functions. Everything else that "fancy" mouse does is non-standard.


----------



## PMc (Aug 12, 2021)

SirDice said:


> A lot of these "fancy" mice require additional drivers and software to map those extra buttons.


Yes, but ratbag is freeware and is on github. That is only for linux, and it does not seem to support the specific Corsair mouse, but it is a starting point where a developer (idem) might look into the matter and see if something could be done about these two issues.


----------

